# Can't get benq w1070 3d to work on onkyo 907



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

It's saying incompatible tv, but it's working on my other 1070 projector in other room.. any ideas on how correct this.. The only difference is room that isn't working has onkyo 906 receiver and room that is working has onkyo 609


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

jwhiteman said:


> It's saying incompatible tv, but it's working on my other 1070 projector in other room.. any ideas on how correct this.. The only difference is room that isn't working has onkyo 906 receiver and room that is working has onkyo 609


Apparently 906 won't pass 3d :-(


----------

